# Beast Arrived



## morecarl (Feb 10, 2011)

Canyon Grey 2011 Touareg TDI Exec:


----------



## jpsjr (May 8, 2002)

*Nice Color morecarl!!!!!........*

Lots of luck with it!!! It looks Beautiful, what color is the inside? What Dealer in Georgia?


----------



## morecarl (Feb 10, 2011)

jpsjr said:


> Lots of luck with it!!! It looks Beautiful, what color is the inside? What Dealer in Georgia?


I went with Black interior. Got it from Jim Ellis (Atlanta location).

They had a really nice looking Midnight Blue Exec there too.


----------



## wensteph (Jun 1, 2010)

Did you get the TDI? I think in a previous post you indicated that was your order.

If so, the factory fill won't go 10,000 miles so don't try it. My UOA is posted on both Bob and Fred's.


----------



## morecarl (Feb 10, 2011)

wensteph said:


> Did you get the TDI? I think in a previous post you indicated that was your order.
> 
> If so, the factory fill won't go 10,000 miles so don't try it. My UOA is posted on both Bob and Fred's.


Yes, TDI.

Are you talking about the Ad-Blue?


----------



## wensteph (Jun 1, 2010)

No. Engine oil. I had an oil analysis done at 5400 miles. Short version is that the additive package was pretty depleted and an oil change was recommended. I was showing normal break-in wear numbers, but the oil was considered inadequate for extended intervals. I've posted the report in the lubricant forum on TDIClub and also in the appropriate section on bobistheoilguy (BITOG).


----------



## fincher (Jan 5, 2004)

Sweet. Great color combo.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

wensteph said:


> No. Engine oil. I had an oil analysis done at 5400 miles. Short version is that the additive package was pretty depleted and an oil change was recommended. I was showing normal break-in wear numbers, but the oil was considered inadequate for extended intervals. I've posted the report in the lubricant forum on TDIClub and also in the appropriate section on bobistheoilguy (BITOG).


You will pay for that oil change on your dime since they only cover 10K, 20K and 30K changes in the service contract. Very few people were able to get the dealer to pick up the 5K change.


----------



## wensteph (Jun 1, 2010)

Yeti35 said:


> You will pay for that oil change on your dime since they only cover 10K, 20K and 30K changes in the service contract. Very few people were able to get the dealer to pick up the 5K change.



I paid. I'm at 8100 now and will let the dealer do the 10K change and service inspection. The dealer will install Castrol and that will be a wash out since I'll change that out as soon as I get home. There is little, if any, evidence that the 507 oils distinguish themselves in this engine. I'm not going to use a 507 oil for 100,000 miles so I'll wander off the warranty reservation now.


----------



## jrtouareg (Jun 15, 2005)

wensteph said:


> I paid. I'm at 8100 now and will let the dealer do the 10K change and service inspection. The dealer will install Castrol and that will be a wash out since I'll change that out as soon as I get home. There is little, if any, evidence that the 507 oils distinguish themselves in this engine. I'm not going to use a 507 oil for 100,000 miles so I'll wander off the warranty reservation now.


Which oil are you planning on using? My previous V10 I used the Castrol 507 recommended and I'm trying to figure out which oil to use for my new 2011 V6 TDI. I thought the DPF equipped TDIs all had to use the 504 or 507 oils. I was planning on changing at 5000 miles as well on my dime.


----------



## wensteph (Jun 1, 2010)

jrtouareg said:


> Which oil are you planning on using?


Don't know yet, I don't know what will be best for another 10K or so. Right now I'm using Fuchs Titan GT-1 5W-30 which is a 507 oil. I'll do an analysis of that when it comes out at 10K. I'm using Dyson Analysis and I'll follow his recommendation. Next up is RLI Bio-Syn 5W-40 HD which is certainly not 507 approved.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Beautiful. :beer:

Congrats and best wishes.


----------

